# Care vs London women’s clinic (DE cycle)



## Deva20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Good evening all

Female 43 Low ovarian reserve 
Male 50 Previous male fertility issues. Seemingly ok now 


A little history on us. We had 3 sessions at Create fertility with no success with own eggs so we are going to use donor eggs. After extensive research we opted for Care and their 2 cycle 50% refund package. So far they have been excellent until they recently informed us that our 1 month wait to access the egg bank would be 3-4 months. Call me a sceptic but this came 2 weeks after our £495 registration fee to have access to the egg bank. We are concerned that this wait will be much longer despite assurances that they are recruiting new donors. 

Compare that to the London Women’s Clinic which works exclusively with the London Egg Bank and currently has around 80 donor profiles online. 

We worked out that a 2 cycle package with LWC would be around £18k for 6 eggs or £22.5k for 2 x 6eggs. Care worked out to be about £15k for 2 cycle package (2 x 6 eggs) 

Has anyone used either of the clinics for a DE cycle that could share their experiences?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I can't help with recommendations, but what I would also ask is their success rates considering low ovarian reserve and -/+ your age. You can choose the cheapest option, and have 2nd, 3d or non success with them cos they are not experienced with patients like you. Or you can pay more but get 1st time success as they know how to treat patients with low ovarian reserve. Price is, of course, very important factor. However, I recommend also knowing their experience and success rates to pick the best clinic. Hope this helps. Good luck x


----------



## MagicLuckScience (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi, Ive just seen your post. We are doing DE with LWC. There is literally no wait either for the treatment or purchasing the eggs. I’m 40 and didn’t want to wait anymore having been let down by the NHS. I wasn’t offered a multicycle package Im not sure they offer it so it’s ten grand a pop. Feel free to ask me any questions x


----------

